# Netflix



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't want to discuss here but if anyone might be able to help me with the topic could they PM me, I am having some weird problems

Cheers


----------



## LAgirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, but does Netflix work in the UAE? Last I heard it was blocked...but that was maybe a year ago. I'm not there, but looking to move in the fall and LOOVE Netflix!


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

LAgirl said:


> Sorry, but does Netflix work in the UAE? Last I heard it was blocked...but that was maybe a year ago. I'm not there, but looking to move in the fall and LOOVE Netflix!


There are ways to make it work. Google it.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I had Netflix ... Virginia, Paula and Nancy usually hangs out with me... but the video is kinda choppy ... 

I'd like to know what the other ways as well ...


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> I had Netflix ... Virginia, Paula and Nancy usually hangs out with me... but the video is kinda choppy ...
> 
> I'd like to know what the other ways as well ...


Which Virgina, Paul Nancy were you using?
The free ones tend to suck.


----------



## Oz_n_Bee (Apr 11, 2012)

I know how you feel. We love netflix too in the UK although its still new here and the library isn't as large. Not sure how I will survive if there was no Netflix and obviously no Blockbusters....

btw we have a good DVD/Blue-ray library that's definitely coming with us in our container. Is it likely that customs will confiscate them? for e.g. my 18 rated lock, stock and two smoking barrels movie 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Oz_n_Bee said:


> Is it likely that customs will confiscate them? for e.g. my 18 rated lock, stock and two smoking barrels movie


For every "I don't know why people are fretting, brought everything in no problems" there is a "Can you believe they even took Dirty Dancing because of the title?".

In summary, it's a bit of a lottery.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I had now problems bringing my collection in and I get my films delivered from amazon no problems. However as people say it can be pot luck at times


----------



## Zunzun (Jan 11, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I don't want to discuss here but if anyone might be able to help me with the topic could they PM me, I am having some weird problems
> 
> Cheers


Sent u and IM.


----------



## Zunzun (Jan 11, 2012)

ode17366 said:


> I had now problems bringing my collection in and I get my films delivered from amazon no problems. However as people say it can be pot luck at times


True  I got everything thru just fine but then I'm into LOTR kind of movies


----------



## Zunzun (Jan 11, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> For every "I don't know why people are fretting, brought everything in no problems" there is a "Can you believe they even took Dirty Dancing because of the title?".
> 
> In summary, it's a bit of a lottery.


Did you bring original cases? I packed all my movies in a DVD holder case and they didn't even bother to open it. Maybe it was just luck :clap2:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Zunzun said:


> Did you bring original cases?


All my films are on a hard disk 

I'm just relaying experiences of friends, pub talk etc. Everyone imagines the censorship department here to be wisened Mullah's with big long beards making considered judgements on everything put before them. 

The reality is they're the usual underpaid subcontinent workers, who have little training but are out on their ear if they were ever to mess up. Hence the inconsistencies.


----------



## Oz_n_Bee (Apr 11, 2012)

We had a relocation agent come around us to survey & quote. He said we definitely need to throw out any thing non Islamic i.e. passion of the Christ DVD. They would like boxes marked clearly for DVDs and books.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

